

Novak Djokovic's Domination of the Sport Has Coincided With His Gluten-Free Turn - hvass
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703509104576327624238594818.html

======
zdw
It sounds like he's had a mild allergy to gluten for a while, and avoiding
gluten improved his physical condition.

This is pretty standard as far as gluten allergies go - I have a few friends
who went from lethargic and weak to energetic and vibrant when the stopped
eating gluten.

